# Lightest packable recurve - 40# @ 31" draw



## polkcavediver (Apr 8, 2007)

Try a Martin Jaguar. For $139 at Bass Pro or Cabellas, you can't beat it. It's only 2 lbs. I believe.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

The Martin Jaguar's 60" AMO length may not be the wisest choice for a 31" draw. Perhaps a 62" Ragim Impala?
http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/ragim-impala-takedown-p-7308.html


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

How about Quinn bows http://quinnsarchery.com/quinn's_archery_001.htm


----------



## RDUArcher (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,
Thank-you very much for the suggestions.. 

I did buy to try the Jaguar t/d... it is ok, just doesn't feel that great with the big draw, and at 2lb 12oz I think it is heavier than necessary...

I've shot the Impala at archery class, it might be the one, I wish I could find a mass weight spec somewhere...

Checking out Quinn bows, sent an email to "grumpy"


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

For light weight a two piece 50s style recurve would be the ticket.Of course they are a bit costly to have made and don't show up used often.For what you need I would check out some of the Samick tds at Lancaster archery.You could get a 3 pc with lighter weight wood in the riser at a nice price.They are great to work with and I bet they would do a force draw curve on a bow for you so you know it would work for your draw length if asked.The Quinn is a great bow but will weigh more than the Jaguar.You should be able to save at least 1/2 pound or more with the wood risered bows. jmo


----------



## RDUArcher (Aug 27, 2009)

Jamesw said:


> For light weight a two piece 50s style recurve would be the ticket.Of course they are a bit costly to have made and don't show up used often.For what you need I would check out some of the Samick tds at Lancaster archery.You could get a 3 pc with lighter weight wood in the riser at a nice price.They are great to work with and I bet they would do a force draw curve on a bow for you so you know it would work for your draw length if asked.The Quinn is a great bow but will weigh more than the Jaguar.You should be able to save at least 1/2 pound or more with the wood risered bows. jmo


thanks, I've now written to Lancaster to see if they can pass along some mass weights, couldn't find them at either their site or the Samick site.. But I'm kind of thinking it looks like one of the Ragim/AIM basic wood takedowns might be the way to go.. I've been shooting one of those out at DCWC and it's starting to feel pretty good...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i would suggest you also take a look at the hoyt excel riser which is available in 21" and 23"...you can pair them with ILF limbs of your choice..at your draw length the 70" should work well on either the 21" or 23" riser but i also read reviews that even 68" higher end limbs will also not stack at your DL...the riser is only about $180 and most of the reviews i have read have been quite favorable...you can also go to the tradtalk forum for more reviews and pics...hope this helps...


----------



## RDUArcher (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank-you very much for the idea. I looked up the Hoyt Excel. These are the mass weights I found for the riser alone:

Weight 21" riser - 1.78lbs or 808grams or 23" riser - 1.94lbs 880grams riser

I haven't been able to find the weight of some limbs yet to know how this compares but it seems heavy ??


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*hoyt*

try the hoyt dorado or gamemaster .. I have a gamemaster riser with some win win limbs make a 66 inch bow in the 2 lb range but no stack at all for 31 inch draw and you can shoot off the shelf or with a rest ...weight specs are in the hoyt hunting recurve section of their web site... very durable and always a great resale value and used on e-bay in the 300 dollar range...


----------



## RDUArcher (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, thank-you for the suggestion. I had a look at the Hoyt site, and just want to make sure I understand correctly. Are the Win Win limbs really a lot lighter than the stock limbs or when you say 2lbs are you being very approximate? 

Because if your GameMaster is close to 2 lbs with a 66" bow and the stock GameMaster is 2.7lbs as a 62" bow then your limbs must be a LOT lighter??

The Hoyt web page you mentioned says the following:

Model Brace Height Riser Length Bow Length Mass Weight
Dorado* 7-8" 19" 60" 2.5 lbs.
GameMaster II 7-8" 21" 62" 2.7 lbs.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

RDUArcher said:


> Thank-you very much for the idea. I looked up the Hoyt Excel. These are the mass weights I found for the riser alone:
> 
> Weight 21" riser - 1.78lbs or 808grams or 23" riser - 1.94lbs 880grams riser
> 
> I haven't been able to find the weight of some limbs yet to know how this compares but it seems heavy ??


....those can be considered almost as ultra light....my 25" x-factors are probably among the lightest all metal risers available and they are 2 lbs 8 0z...most other popular high-end all metal risers are closer to 3 lbs...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*weight*

this was a guess as i mentioned weights in hoyt website limbs may be lighter as foam core but for 2 1/2 pounds you will find in my opinion no better bow...


----------

